# Fiskars Reel Front Roller Conversion - Help



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

I want to convert the front wheels of the Fiskars reel mower to a roller.










Outer to outer edge wheel bracket measurement is 17 3/8.

Throwing out some ideas and maybe someone with more knowledge here can help me out.

Should I get a roller that is 16BF or 17BF?

16BF









17BF









I would probably have to get these brackets and mount it some how..









Am I on the right track? I would love to hear any other idea(s) you guys might have. I might have to cut that inner wheel bracket but I kind of what to avoid that for now (unless it is the only way).


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

I would cut out the inner bracket. Get the 17" with a handful of washers that will go over the hex shaft. Instead of mounting that hex female piece I would just enlarge the bolt hole large enough for the shaft to fit in. It might wear over time but I think it would take a long long time since it's not really supporting that much weight. Or if you have a quite a bit of free time you could drill it to 11/16ths and file in the hex shape


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I'd cut off the inner brackets, get the 17' BF (Between Frame).

I think those brackets are the way to go if you can figure out a way to attach them. If not, they'll make a great template for a file (like J_nick suggested).


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Check the DIA of the stock wheels, a smaller DIA roller will effect your HOC.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Eric, did you modified your fiskars? There is one on craiglist that looks fairly good for $99 close to my house. I'm thinking on getting it. https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/d/fiskars-inch-staysharp-max/6219785389.html


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

g-man said:


> Eric, did you modified your fiskars? There is one on craiglist that looks fairly good for $99 close to my house. I'm thinking on getting it. https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/grd/d/fiskars-inch-staysharp-max/6219785389.html


I haven't yet. It has been put on the back burner. :lol: I still use it to maintain the circle around my kids playset though.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm looking to do something similar. I picked up some skateboard bearings and got a threaded rod. I'm going to take a 2 1/2 inch pvc pipe and use a hole saw to cut out some peices of wood with a hole saw then make a spot for the bearings. I'm going to use a dowel slightly larger than my axel to make a channel through the "roller". I have some left over grout from a tile job that I'm going to mix up and pour into the pipe for weight. Then take the dowel out and moint up.

I have the newer model with the slightly larger wheels so the smaller pipe will allow me to go sub 1 inch. At least I hope it works out like that.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

I also have the newer model. The diameter of the front wheels is just over 4 inches on mine. I also added an extra notch on the low end. My bench measured 1" height of cut was really 1.125". The bench measured new notch was 0.750".


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Paul said:


> I also have the newer model. The diameter of the front wheels is just over 4 inches on mine. I also added an extra notch on the low end. My bench measured 1" height of cut was really 1.125". The bench measured new notch was 0.750".


You don't happen to have a pic of that new notch by chance? How hard was it to cut out?


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

I do. Just take a deemed tool with cut off wheel and patience. You also have to notch the bottom bracket. It's the shiny piece in the bottom pic


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Paul said:


> I do. Just take a deemed tool with cut off wheel and patience. You also have to notch the bottom bracket. It's the shiny piece in the bottom pic


Awesome. I will probably do this if my DIY roller fails to roll. I have stripe envy real bad.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

I'm not convinced the Fiskars has the cut rate needed to go that low and thick turf. I get the wavy look on my backyard at 1.125".


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Paul said:


> I'm not convinced the Fiskars has the cut rate needed to go that low and thick turf. I get the wavy look on my backyard at 1.125".


The wavy cut drives me crazy. I usually do 3 passes to help hid it. I'm happy with the current high with the equipment I have. I am thinking of replacing the larger gear with a bigger on to increase the frequency of cut bit that will also increase the difficulty of pushing. Here's hoping I can find a greens mower soon.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not convinced the Fiskars has the cut rate needed to go that low and thick turf. I get the wavy look on my backyard at 1.125".
> ...


Did you ever replace the sprocket with a larger one to help with the FOC? I am thinking about this mod


----------

